# climbing back on the wagon



## coffeesnob (Apr 18, 2017)

weighed myself today- 16.5  But i am starting the blood sugar diet (Dr mosley) with just a couple of concessions.  200 mls of whole milk so that i can have two cups of cappuccino a day and 120 mils of orange juice for my glasses of orange juice and zero cals lemonade. this works out at just under 1100 cals a day.- so i am looking forward to a few hypos so that i can reduce my insulin. 

So watch this space cos this girl is determined to loose weight - either that or grow rabbit ears lol


----------



## grovesy (Apr 18, 2017)

Hope it works for you.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 18, 2017)

Good luck with Dr Moseley diet coffeesnob  - let us know how you get on x
WL


----------



## Steff (Apr 20, 2017)

Good luck CS hope it works well


----------



## coffeesnob (Apr 23, 2017)

I have managed to complete 3 days this week on 800 cals i have also managed to reduce in insulin from 38 units am to 30 units and from 40 units pm to 30. 
So since starting low carbs in all i have reduced my insulin by 26 units a day. and maintaining a bg of single figures. 
no sign of any weight loss yet


----------



## coffeesnob (Apr 23, 2017)

opps forgot to say  the rest of the week has been under 1300 cals


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 23, 2017)

coffeesnob said:


> I have managed to complete 3 days this week on 800 cals i have also managed to reduce in insulin from 38 units am to 30 units and from 40 units pm to 30.
> So since starting low carbs in all i have reduced my insulin by 26 units a day. and maintaining a bg of single figures.
> no sign of any weight loss yet


Hi coffeesnob  - great to read your good news  - you're doing really well in such a short time too  - never mind the weight at this moment in time  - that's something to look forward to  - I'm sure Dr M won't let you down if you stick it out! Patience is a virtue
WL x


----------



## Ditto (Apr 23, 2017)

I've just started reading that book...very interesting.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 23, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I've just started reading that book...very interesting.


I have the book but so far only glanced at it! x
WL


----------



## Dollypolly (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm the same bought and glanced at it I really need to sit down and read it.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 27, 2017)

coffeesnob said:


> I have managed to complete 3 days this week on 800 cals i have also managed to reduce in insulin from 38 units am to 30 units and from 40 units pm to 30.
> So since starting low carbs in all i have reduced my insulin by 26 units a day. and maintaining a bg of single figures.
> no sign of any weight loss yet


I finished this book. Have you been eating real food or meal replacements? I'd have to do replacements as I'm no good shopping for that fancy food nor cooking it neither. If I win the Lotto I shall hire a chef to do all the shopping and cooking and follow this to the letter. I feel it would work.  I found the info on weighing very interesting. They usually say only once a week if at all but this author says people who weigh more lose more! Suits me, I weigh daily.


----------



## Dollypolly (May 4, 2017)

I daily weigh to @Ditto. I also read that it helps to lose more. I also like to see the graph going up and down mainly down the now as I have an Aria scale.


----------

